# Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??



## allrounder222 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,
bin ganz neu hier und habe bis jetzt noch keine zeit gefunden mein Profil einzurichten. Ich fahre bald (vom 6.-10. juni) zur schönen Insel Ameland. dort Angel ich unter anderem auf Forellen im Forellenhof, auf Hecht und Karpfen im Erholungsgebiet de vleyen und nächstes Jahr möchte ich unbedingt vom Strand aus auf Scholle und andere Plattfische angeln. rute und rolle hab ich. jetzt weiß ich aber nicht was für einen köder ich verwenden soll....Wattwürmer suchen möchte ich nicht, da ich dann auch einen Spaten oder etwas ähnliches mitnehmen muss und dafür ist im auto kein platz mehr. könnte ich Tauwürmer verwenden?? oder vielleicht frisch gefangene Rotfedern (Fetzenköder)? Ich weis leider nicht ob man mit Süßwasser fischen Salzwasser Fische fängt. Andersrum geht es.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar tips geben.

Lg Nils #h


----------



## Boedchen (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Hallo und Wilkommen,
zu den Ködern sei gesagt, wenn du Keine Wattwürmer oder Ringler bekommst rate ich dir zu tiefgekühlten Krabben. Sind auch dort recht günstig zu bekommen. Ansonsten immer schon Ausschau nach dem Schild Sandorm ausschau halten. Nimm dir doch 5 minuten und lese dir den Thread durch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=234642
Wenn du noch fragen hast immer Raus damit.
LG


----------



## Michael.S (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Tauwürmer gehen auch ,Fischfetzen kannst du jeder Art nehmen ,vieleicht ist da auch ein Fischgeschäft in der Nähe und du kaufst dir einen Hering oder ne Makrele ,Schollen und Flundern gehen auch auf Fetzen der eigenen Art ,kannst du also auch nehmen


----------



## allrounder222 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Hi,
Danke für eure antworten. Hat mich weiter gebracht. Aber eine Frage hätte ich doch noch. Kann man auch bei ebbe auf scholle oder auf andere plattfische angeln? In den kleinen pfützen die bei ebbe am strand bleiben schwimmen total viele tiere drin rum...dort fange ich sehr oft schollen und plattfische in einer größe von 5cm( mit einem krabbenkescher) und sehr sehr sehr viele garnelen. Welche art das ist kann ich leider nicht sagen. Vielleicht kann ich die garnelen als köder benutzen? Wie weit muss ich denn auswerfen?
Ps: @boedchen: hab mir den link noch nicht durchgelesen, da ich grade sehr in eile bin. Heute abend guck ich aber mal. Ich hoffe ich hab keine fragen gestellt die dort erklärt werden. Sorry für die rechtschreibfehler..hab das eben ganz schnell mit meinem handy geschrieben.

LG Nils


----------



## Michael.S (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

In den Prielen lohnt sich das Angeln nicht die sind zu klein ,mit dem Auflaufenden Wasser im Wattenmeer kommen auch die Fische ,da reichen schon wenige cm. ,wenn geeignete Buhnen da sind gehe ich der Flut manchmal entgegen und gehe dann mit dem Wasser langsam zurück ,sollte man aber nur machen wenn man sich damit auskennt ,die Buhnen sind glatt und glitschig und wenn ein großes Schiff vorbeifährt steht man ruck zuck bis zur Brust im Wasser oder man wird gar ins Wasser reingerissen ,an Buhnen brauchst du nicht weit werfen , im Gegenteil immer dicht an den Buhnen da stehen die Fische und zudem ist  da die Stömung viel geringerer


----------



## Boedchen (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Was sich auf alle fälle Lohnt ist in Prilen mal mit Tobis oder Heringsfetzen zu fischen, die Steinbutt liegen offt näher als man denkt 
Und giebt bitte ne rückmeldung wie es gelaufen ist.
LG


----------



## allrounder222 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Hi,
Ich denke ich werde 3 ruten auslegen 2 weit draussen mit tauwurm und rotfederfetzen und 1 wenn ebbe ist in den prielen. Kann ich denn diese garnelen die es dort in massen gibt als köder werwenden? Eine rückmeldung werde jch auf jeden fall geben...kann aber noch einige zeit dauern 

LG Nils


----------



## Michael.S (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Garnelen wirst du sicher auch nehmen können ,ich habe immer Tauwürmer genommen und aus dem ersten gefangenen Fisch Fetzen geschnitten ,wo willst du denn genau Angeln ? ,hier in der Unterelbe Beißt es nur bei auflaufenden Wasser ,man hat immer wenig Zeit zum Angeln ,bei ablaufenden Wasser geht nichts mehr


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*



allrounder222 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich denke ich werde 3 ruten auslegen 2 weit draussen mit tauwurm und rotfederfetzen und 1 wenn ebbe ist in den prielen. Kann ich denn diese garnelen die es dort in massen gibt als köder werwenden? Eine rückmeldung werde jch auf jeden fall geben...kann aber noch einige zeit dauern
> 
> LG Nils




Laß dir hier nix von Tauwurm erzählen, der wird allerwahrscheinlichst keine Platten an den Haken bekommen.
Ich hab beim Brandungsangeln lediglich in der östlichen Ostsee vor Rügen mit Tauwurm gefangen, und da waren es Aale, Flundern absolute Ausnahme, die bekommt man lediglich im Brackwasser der Bodden häufiger auf Tauwurm.
Je weiter westlich, desto salziger, von Nordsee ganz zu schweigen, bevor du da mit Tauwurm anfängst, lieber Fischfetzen und dann auch keine Rotfeder, sondern Hering/Makrele usw.-sprich Seefisch, oder, wie hier auch schon erwähnt wurde, ganze Tobsen ködern.
Ansonsten wurden ja Garnelen schon genannt.
Grundsätzlich, was meine Erfahrung in der Brandung betrifft, auf Platte sind Kneifer/Wattwürmer erste Wahl, ich hab es allerdings mal erlebt, daß auf Wattwurm/Kneifer gar nichts ging und die zweite Rute mit Makrelenfetzen, die auf Rochen/Conger usw. ausgelegt war, ständig feiste Flundern brachte, aber wie gesagt, Ausnahme, zumindest, was meine Erfahrung betrifft.


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Hallo Nils,

hier eine interessante Seite mit vielen Basteltipps für dich.
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Fietzer (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Laß dir hier nix von Tauwurm erzählen, der wird allerwahrscheinlichst keine Platten an den Haken bekommen.
> Ich hab beim Brandungsangeln lediglich in der östlichen Ostsee vor Rügen mit Tauwurm gefangen, und da waren es Aale, Flundern absolute Ausnahme, die bekommt man lediglich im Brackwasser der Bodden häufiger auf Tauwurm.
> Je weiter westlich, desto salziger, von Nordsee ganz zu schweigen, bevor du da mit Tauwurm anfängst, lieber Fischfetzen und dann auch keine Rotfeder, sondern Hering/Makrele usw.-sprich Seefisch, oder, wie hier auch schon erwähnt wurde, ganze Tobsen ködern.
> Ansonsten wurden ja Garnelen schon genannt.
> Grundsätzlich, was meine Erfahrung in der Brandung betrifft, auf Platte sind Kneifer/Wattwürmer erste Wahl, ich hab es allerdings mal erlebt, daß auf Wattwurm/Kneifer gar nichts ging und die zweite Rute mit Makrelenfetzen, die auf Rochen/Conger usw. ausgelegt war, ständig feiste Flundern brachte, aber wie gesagt, Ausnahme, zumindest, was meine Erfahrung betrifft.



kann deine meinung nicht teilen, fange selber regelmäßig platten auf tauwurm. ist immer ein versuch wert.
gruß fietzer


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*



Fietzer schrieb:


> kann deine meinung nicht teilen, fange selber regelmäßig platten auf tauwurm. ist immer ein versuch wert.
> gruß fietzer




...
Wo?


----------



## Fietzer (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

im wasser, wo sonst....scherz beiseite, ostsee in der brandung und vom boot und im nord-ostsee-kanal.


----------



## allrounder222 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Hi,
Kann man die fische (hering makrele usw) im supermarkt kaufen? Und kann man die wattwürmer im schlamm zwischen den prielen finden? Wenn ja, in welcher tiefe sind sie dann anzutreffen? Ich schätze die kann man mit diesen roten und blauen billig schaufeln suchen oder?
Ps: eine gute montage hab ich jetzt auch gefunden. 
LG Nils


----------



## Herbynor (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Hi, ich rate Dir unbedingt zu den frischen Garnelen, Top Köder.
MfG Herby


----------



## allrounder222 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

hi,
ich werds auf jeden Fall probieren. makrelen in der nordsee vom strand aus angeln wird schwer oder? dann könnte ich diese nähmlich als köder nehmen. glaub aber nicht dass das klappt. gibbt es vielleicht auch kunstköder für plattfische? irgendwelche blinker oder etwas in diese richtung?

LG Nils


----------



## Michael.S (1. November 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Makrelen stehen weit draußen ,nur auf Helgoland hätte man Chancen vom Land aus , aber mal zu den Kunstködern ,ich hatte schon oft von Buttlöfeln gehört diese aber nie probiert ,habe mich heute mal damitt befast und da ich in letzter Zeit fast nur zum Spinnfischen gehe werde ich das unbedingt ausprobieren ,einen Zusatzköder braucht man zum Buttlöffel aber doch ,dieses Video erklärt den Buttlöffel sehr gut : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiQr8pWwSdw  ,mal sehen ob ich so einen hier vor Ort bekomme sonnst bestell ich mir einen


----------



## allrounder222 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Hi,
danke für den Link. Habe ich habe mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen, dass ich irgendwie mit fischfetzen und wattwürmern angeln möchte. Aber wo bekommt man die fische die man zerfetzen möchte her?

LG Nils


----------



## cronch (2. November 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Wenn man keine selbst angelt, Wochenmarkt oder Fischtheke im Supermarkt mit frischem (|kopfkrat) Fisch


----------



## martenjw (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Montage für das Angeln auf Scholle??*

Hey, wo würden Sie gehen, um auf Ameland zu fischen?
Ich möchte nur zum Angeln an der Nordseeseite, wadkant hat viele Felsen vor der Küste.
Ich selbst angeln gern bij post 17, das ist bei "klein vaarwater" durch fahren das Jan sietsespad volgen und mann komt bei die Dünen.
https://maps.google.nl/maps?oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb&q=ameland&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47c90f7a8d7cc225:0x471722396bb4e0c9,Ameland&gl=nl&ei=Ery6UuKvLeWL7AbujYGYDw&ved=0CK0B





   mein Deutsch wird von Google Translate ermöglicht
grüßen, Marten


----------

